# Annual Texas City Dike Website Gathering-June 29th



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Our traditional website gathering the last weekend of June falls on June 29th this year. It will be held at the end of the Texas City Dike near the point. 

This event is an open invite, family friendly gathering of old and new friends on 2CoolFishing.com. Start time is around 10AM and it usually runs into the late afternoon. BBQ pits, ice chests, RV's and tents are all allowed on the dike and payment for daily entrance is $5. There are portable potties all along the length of the dike and well as some great fishing spots on the way down including right at the end. 

If you want to bring your boat and do some fishing or just riding, the boat launch ramp is first class and is just before the gathering area to the left. There s plenty of parking afterwards for boats and trailers at the gathering area. 

Throw back yellow 2Cool shirts will be available that day for those wanting shirts, along with stickers and patches. They will be first come, first serve and any leftovers will be available after the gathering for an additional shipping charge. 

Summer fishing along the dike should be prime time, and wading on the bars is also available for those that prefer that method. If you allow your children to swim in the area, please make sure to bring and use a PFD fitted to each child. The currents from passing tankers can make large waves and we don't want to see anyone get hurt out there. As always, we are hoping for nice weather, but this is a rain or shine event and won't be rescheduled due to weather. 


The easiest way to get to the Texas City Dike is to take 45 S, the Gulf Freeway, to the 1764 exit to Texas City and follow it completely to the dike. At the dike, turn right, then left at the light and proceed over the levee. Once over the levee, there will be a line for those with passes and those that want to pay cash. Unless you are a Texas City resident and have a sticker, get in the cash line that forms to the right. Once through the payment area, follow the dike all the way to the end. Please watch your speed. It's strictly enforced for safety reasons. 


I hope to see everyone there and looking forward to a good time.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Missed the meeting last year. Planned on going this year, but i will be in Florida during the gathering. Maybe next year...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

McDaniel8402 said:


> Missed the meeting last year. Planned on going this year, but i will be in Florida during the gathering. Maybe next year...


good thing you aren't going...we'd all be stuck behind you in traffic.

:slimer::slimer::slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Bwahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I take it McDaniel is one of those kind that likes to block traffic and call it citizen cop duty. Here's hopin he tries to brake check a certain constable.:slimer:


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet, I'm going to try like he!! to make this one, should be plenty of lead time for me to tell the folks at work I ain't going to be there...And if you get out there early enough like I probably will there is no fee but I'll probably try to wade mosquito before hand.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

How many folks will take an R.V. and stay there for the weekend?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome! It was good meeting fellow 2Coolers last year, despite the funky weather. Looking forward to it!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Very well written/ accurate information.....and folks.....he aint lying
Speed limit strictly enforced


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to speckle-catcher again


Someone hit SC for me...and come clean off my keyboard 

TH


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> funky weather.


That's well planed and mandatory every year to have funky weather for the event.:cloud:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> That's well planed and mandatory every year to have funky weather for the event.:cloud:


We saw this coming last year but luckily it missed us.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> good thing you aren't going...we'd all be stuck behind you in traffic.
> 
> :slimer::slimer::slimer::slimer::slimer:


I like it when you talk dirty baby! :spineyes:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

ngs and it really was fun to meet 2coolers in person .the dike is a perfect place for it if I'm off I will be there


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

See what my schedule looks like...would like to head down and relax with some 2coolers for a day


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Looks like I'll be off on my 3 day weekend so I should be able to make this one. Looking forward to seeing ol friends and meeting some new ones.

Mike


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

We are hoping we can make it this year.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I ran across this cleaning out the tackle center on the boat earlier this year. We have been at this for a while.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Look's like I'm off that day. :rotfl:


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> I ran across this cleaning out the tackle center on the boat earlier this year. We have been at this for a while.


I still have all of mine. I'll be there for sure!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Rick, if you need a place to bunk up that evening, I have a spare room that's all yours at the house and plenty of parking. I am probably going to pull the RV down to the dike, but coming off the ROT rally two weekends before the gathering, I doubt I will spend the night down there.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

wish I could go but stuck in the VA Hosp. until 12July....(Temple,Texas)
address.......

V-Bottom (Ed)
CTVHS,MHRRTP
BLDG 202, Rm B1-113-12
1901 Veterans Memorial Blvd.
Temple, Texas 76504

Can only use a PC once in a while here. Lot of things gouing on as usual. Miss my 2 Cool friends and fishing ofcourse. All my weighmaster bookings were cancelled as well. Just wanted to say hello and hope all is ok down there. May try to hit Lake Belton end of this month....Have a Ham Radio Fest. there as well on the 23rd. Love to hear from ya....."Bennie Boxes" are welcome......take care ya'll....ed/vb/usmc66'


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Missed it last year and plan on going this year for sure.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I never been, but I plaan on being there.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Mont, Duderino!!!!*

What's up with not making this a Sticky? People are going to miss this!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

ClearlakeClayterino....its June 29th. Mont usually makes a sticky a few weeks before. Chill. :spineyes: :mpd: :rotfl:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> *Mont, Duderino!!!!*


LOL! I kinda like that. It would make a great user title. Seriously though, if you go to the forums index aka http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/index.php and look on the bottom left, all the upcoming functions are listed. It's right below all the Birthdays. That's the 90 day warning  and I make things a sticky the week before or the week of the event.

BTW, it will probably rain that day. We kinda like it like that. :sarcasm1


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Sure wish I could make it....stuck in Temple's VA Hosp. Mont...say hey to all....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

V-Bottom said:


> Sure wish I could make it....stuck in Temple's VA Hosp. Mont...say hey to all....


Just keep on gettin' better, Ed. There's always next year. Who knows, you might make it. I know you have been kicked outta better joints than that


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> Sure wish I could make it....stuck in Temple's VA Hosp. Mont...say hey to all....


I'm lookin forward to meetn you there one of these years Ed...but I ain't helpin you put up no dang signs though!:slimer:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Mont said:


> Just keep on gettin' better, Ed. There's always next year. Who knows, you might make it. I know you have been kicked outta better joints than that


What's up with the red handle color for you and Bill? Have y'all been bad?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

mstrelectricman said:


> What's up with the red handle color for you and Bill? Have y'all been bad?


It's Aggie maroon brother, not red.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Gonna try and make this one. Grandkids in tow!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Just 2 more week's. :cheers:


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I sure have been missing you guys. I haven't fished in a very long time, but I DREAM about fishing, LOL! How strange. If the weather is at least half-way decent and if I can convince Backlasher, we just might show up.

Hoping all you dads will have a very blessed Fathers' Day today.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

With a little luck, I will finalize the first t-shirt order tomorrow. We just got back from our 13th year at ROT. Austin is still weird. The RV is ready for TCD.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I am going to try and make it. I'll give my old fishing buddy Blue98 a call and see if he'd like to hook up and fish a little before the party. I'm on vacation that week, YAAAA!

and I promise I won't be wearing spandex with shaved legs.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Overnighter*

Mont

Is everything cleared and ok to stay overnight.
The rules i read, i was not real clear as tcd rules
I would really like to make this bash but i do not want to have to drive home that night.

Thanks Fishon21


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's not my Dike, but I have personally fished all night and into the next day without any issues there. I am bringing my RV, but I can't spend the night at this one. The girls are going to be in Key West that week and I have dog duty at the house. I really don't think it's going to be an issue how long you want to stay as long as you clean up after yourself and treat the place with respect. There's a ton of room out on the very end up on the hill to spread out and have fun. I plan to get there about 10 that morning and stay until late that afternoon. I will have my 'busa out there too, and I should have the proof on the t-shirts done today. The shirts are throwback yellow shirts with the oval logo on the back. The only place you can get them is at the gathering.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Wish we could be there but son #1 is getting married the same day. Don't think he would like it if I missed his big day!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

portalto said:


> Wish we could be there but son #1 is getting married the same day. Don't think he would like it if I missed his big day!


If the wedding is anywhere near Texas City, y'all are going to need an umbrella. 

Congrats on the good news!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Well looks like work and life have once again thrown a wrench in my plans to attend one of these things.

I was going to take the day off actually, wade early that day and then stop by afterwards, scheduled to take the day off from work but we just had another MGR quit and another MGR is supposed to go to a work function that evening on top of my friend decided to get married that night as well. So I'll more than likely have to work all day and miss the gathering and miss another chance at getting a 2cool T...the pits.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

fwoodwader said:


> Well looks like work and life have once again thrown a wrench in my plans to attend one of these things.
> 
> I was going to take the day off actually, wade early that day and then stop by afterwards, scheduled to take the day off from work but we just had another MGR quit and another MGR is supposed to go to a work function that evening on top of my friend decided to get married that night as well. So I'll more than likely have to work all day and miss the gathering and miss another chance at getting a 2cool T...the pits.


These days, the best thing you can have is a good job. There will be more chances for shirts. I had to find a new vendor this year, so the art, setup, proof and all that stuff had to be redone. Plus, I want to see their work before I throw down 3 grand for a large batch. As it stands, I am still supposed to have them in time for the gathering. I am also going to have BBQ and such out there. It should be a good time, but there will always be a next time too.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This is what the shirts will look like. 

Along the same lines, I am making pulled pork BBQ, chips and beans. I realize some of you think pulled pork and BBQ don't belong in the same sentence, but my days of endless red meat are behind me. Besides, I got 3 pork butts on sale the last time Kroger was giving them away and it takes 16 hours in the smoker and they are done. 

I will have my RV canopy out, and my tent up, and one table set up for the food. The RV has power to keep the meat hot in my dutch oven and run the crock pot for the beans. If anyone wants to bring something else, this event has always been one to bring your favorite dish to. In the event it rains, which of course it never does at these things,  I can move the food inside the RV. We won't know much about the WX until next week, though. Everyone needs to bring something to sit on and if you have a pop up tent, bring that too. Shade goes a long ways in June.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I am back home ......see u there. Ed...vb...usmc66'


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

V-Bottom said:


> I am back home ......see u there. Ed...vb...usmc66'


It will be good to see you Ed. I will be parked about 50 feet up the dike from where I am standing in my avatar.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mont, are you staying the night down there with the RV, or just bringing it for the day?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

ShadMan said:


> Mont, are you staying the night down there with the RV, or just bringing it for the day?


I can't spend the night. The girls will be in Key West that weekend and I have dog duty at home. My plan is to be there from 10 AM to about 6PM. Mom is going to let my dogs out at 2. You gonna bring your rig down?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thinking about it, but I didn't know if anyone else would be staying the night. Isn't there a campground on or near the Dike with hookups?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

ShadMan said:


> Thinking about it, but I didn't know if anyone else would be staying the night. Isn't there a campground on or near the Dike with hookups?


I don't think anyone will say anything about over night on the Dike itself and running a generator. There's more light down there most nights than on main street.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

How's. the Mosquitos out there at night. Now? Anyone cooking and selling plates or is this prohibited.? Vb


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

V-Bottom said:


> How's. the Mosquitos out there at night. Now? Anyone cooking and selling plates or is this prohibited.? Vb


You are welcome to some of what I am bringing, Ed. Pulled pork sandwiches, beans and chips go pretty good with summer. I would say the mosquitoes will be biting at night, but that's just a guess.  I just came off of 3 days of camping right in the middle of the biggest bike rally in the State of Texas, and Off along with SPF 110 sunblock were the things to have in Austin.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm going to make it for at least a few hours.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm gonna make this one..save me a shirt


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*sounds good*

Looking forward to meeting some nice folks. My SIL and my grandson will be there. Most likely will bring the ole Wellcraft. I promised little Matthew a ride and catch some fish. Nice bike. I will need 3 shirts......two 2xl and one to fit Matthew. He is 4 1/2 y/o. See ya there. Vb


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking forward to meeting some nice folks, and pick up a T-shirt.. See ya there.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's predicted to be 108 for the gathering. Nice.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

You sure know how to pick your days!!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

hahaha!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Mont said:


> It's predicted to be 108 for the gathering. Nice.


Awesome, it looks like you booked it for the same day as Armeggedon. Better move it to Sunday.

Oh wait, nevermind!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

and 97 degrees in Houston, how does that happen??? No way it will be 108.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

ALRIGHT !!!! The dice rolled my way this time and I'm gonna get to go. Kids are at grandma's and being the accounting manager my wife has to go in on Saturday to close the books for the month. so she said, and I quote "Well here's your chance to have a free day to do whatever you want"... So I'm looking for the smell of saltwater and a cold drink


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

It's never been close to a high of 108 in Texas City, especially out on the the Dike. Expect a high next weekend in the low 90's.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

SW wind means it's coming off the desert and the water was 89.9 degrees in the Lake Saturday. Wear your coat if you want, but my bet is that it's gonna be hot. 

I love summer. We just came off 4 days in Austin with our 250,000 bestest biker trash friends right in the middle of ROT and I was offshore for 12 hours Saturday in my boat. A day on the dike is gonna be the perfect trifecta . I hope there's enough wind for the kites. 

The gathering is this weekend, by the way. Next weekend is July 4th and full on idiot season everywhere there's a road or boat. The cops should have their hands full with drunks then too.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mont, got room on the pit for some grasshoppers??? Going to make a batch, not sure if if i'm toting the boat yet, Tina & me will be there. Good Times


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am not sure what grasshoppers are and why do you want to grill them anyways?  Seriously though, I am doing a couple of pork butts in the electric smoker on Friday and am putting them in the Dutch oven for pulled pork on Saturday. Not fancy, but it will getterdone. Beans are going in the crock pot. The RV has a/c too. It should be a good time and guaranteed to be cold front free.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Grasshopper = 1/2 jalapino, cream cheese, spices wraped in bacon.







I'll bring a old smokie and cook them.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm bringing my "old Smokey" for Italian sausage and onions.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Same here, I will have the Ol Smokey and lots of charcoal. Anybody is welcomed to it. 
Not sure what kind of fowl, bovine, or swine I'm grillin but I will definitely put something on the community grub table :cheers:


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Deer Sausage!*

Cool! I'll bring some deer sausage from Going's in Baytown. Looking forward to this gathering...

Mont, how much for the t-shirts? They look great!


----------



## El First Draw (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking forward to my first dike gathering and meeting all.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Ill be there there too. Looking to meet some of you. Ill have my small webber grill. How about some pork rib's.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It sounds like we should be eating good. The shirts came in today and look good. I pulled the pork butts out this morning and have them thawing. My plan is still to set up camp at 10 on Saturday. I hope to see a bunch of y'all there. 2PM is the official time for a group pic for those that want to be in it. It should be a good time and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

With all the cooking going on, the Heat Index will definitely reach 108... Cold Beer!!! and don't ferget to drink yer water. Is there such a thing as a portable water mister?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The forecast is looking good. Y'all remember to bring plenty of sunblock, ice and water. If you want something to sit on, bring a chair. Anything that makes shade will help out too.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Tshirts look awesome.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I put the BBQ in the smoker real early this morning. My whole place smells like a cookout. The dogs were all walking around sniffing trying to find it. It's on my front porch (in the shade) and it should get done late this evening. Low and slow, baby.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

^^^ I think somebody is getting excited! Finally have a good weather forecast for a 2Cool gathering...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

See ya there ......


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ill be on my yeller rocket. :ac550:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

16 hours of slow smoked perfection thanks to Smokin Tex is cooling off and waiting to be shredded.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Save me a few Slices for a sammich please.........looks great!!!!!!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Yummmm....that looks GREAT Monty, I just got hungry! Im bringing potatoe salad, and hopefully Real Woman (Kim):smile:

Cant wait to see everyone!
Trudy


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Going to try to make it out even if it is for a short time. Doc said I could get out but cover from the sun and stay cool. We will see.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Just put a brisket on - cooking all night long for tomorrow.


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

See yall down there. Cant wait


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Y'all don't start bragging about the good weather. A cold front could blow in any minute! They have before! 

We hope to be there about noonish.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

On my way our there now.... anything you need for me to pick up for ya Mont ??


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Y'all are going to have a blast! Wish I could be there to see old and new friends! Love you guys! It is a great event, last year I met some great people who have become true friends! In Nab this weekend.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am heading out. If anyone wants to bring something, water and ice would be great.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I'm only moments away from headin' south. Gotta make one stop to pick up a few brewskies and I should be there around noon:15 or so.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Some of us are stuck at work....pics please


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thought I could make it also ; step daughters nearing baby delivery time.........ed/vb/usmc66'


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*A Few Pictures*

Lots of folks today! Weather was hot, but just enough shade and breeze (and brewskis) to make it tolerable.

Lots of other photos were taken by others, so these are just the first...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My thanks to everyone that took the time to come out today. There was plenty of sunshine, good company, lots of smiles and memories made. It reminded me of when things first got started around here and things were as simple as "set it up and they will come". I had a blast. There was a group picture taken but I don't have a copy of it yet. I am sure it will be posted soon.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Lots of folks today! Weather was hot, but just enough shade and breeze (and brewskis) to make it tolerable.
> 
> Lots of other photos were taken by others, so these are just the first...


Who is that big dude on my scooter ....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Had a great time. Nice to see familiar faces and meet some new folks. I noticed that JQ flew the coop as soon as I arrived. Chicken.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the pics for those who had to work


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Had a great time. Nice to see familiar faces and meet some new folks. I noticed that JQ flew the coop as soon as I arrived. Chicken.


Was his ankle bracelet flashing?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Who is that big dude on my scooter ....


Thanks for letting me take it for a spin, brother. That's a fine ride you have.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Birds were working*

Nice two meet a few new and old friends, nice time.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

I had to work all day and just got off ... Are you'll staying late ???

*MB*


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

It is always wonderful to hang out with 2Coolers.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

It was fun, HOT but still fun. Good to see old friends again.
Been there, done that, got the shirt!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Had a good time as always, looking forward to seeing more pic's because I didn't take a single one.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I had a great time meeting everyone. I was finally able to put some faces to names. I was even able to talk my wife into coming out and she had a good time as well. Thanks to Gordon for the run in the boat. We will actually catch fish next time. Hope ya'll got on some fish this morning.
WillieP, I realized the same thing when I got home last night. No pictures.

Mike


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Another awesome 2cool TCD gathering!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

w/ Trodery


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Skyler and I had a great time. Was a short visit but was sure good seeing some of the old faces again.

Did anyone see 24 buds? Must have been a noshow AGAIN.:rotfl:


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Sure wish I could have been there, but with all this heat, my business is working me 7 days a week. Going to take a few off next week. Looking forward to the next gathering.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Lord I know it was HOT! It was where we were workin. Mont kinda looks like a BIG duck on a junebug on JQ's sled! Hope you all had max fun.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry I missed it. But I was lucky to be in western Oklahoma which was just as hot.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Mont said:


> 16 hours of slow smoked perfection thanks to Smokin Tex is cooling off and waiting to be shredded.


thought you had a cookshack smoker. supprised to see redness on the outside of those buts after 16 hrs of smoke?


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Great pics. Thanks Megabite!!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Well, doggoneit.....*

Another good one in the books! I enjoyed it a bunch and Miss Pam and I love out new shirts. She is talking about getting around to embroidering our names on them. I got some good pics too but I don't know if or when I'll be able to post 'em up. I have two computers and the CD/DVD thingie doesn't work on either one of 'em so even though Miss Pam burned the pics on the memory card onto a disc I am unable to upload them from the disc to my computer....either one of 'em. I tried a disc that I KNOW is good and it was a no go.

Miss Pam is pretty good at gettin' around problems on the computer so let us play with it a bit and see what happens.

Never back down. Never give up. Never say die.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Okay, no problemo. I just posted them up from Miss Pam's laptop*

Hoping this'n'll fly. if it does I have a couple more...


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Well I do have a few more but they are pretty much the same as some of those already posted. It was fun, y'all!

BTW I know you haven't heard me rant about computers lately but just so you know, I STILL hate 'em. :wink:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Great pictures guys! Can anyone identify any of these wonderful people?I doubt I'll ever make a gathering, but love to know who everyone is.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

dang I missed it


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Tina & me had a great time meeting everyone. Great food and friends.







Chuck & Tina


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

*Good times!*

It was SO good to see everyone! Here are a couple of pictures. I thought I took more, but I guess I was too busy talking and eating! :doowapsta


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, looks like a good turnout. I hate that I missed it, lots of familiar faces there. I'm just too far north these days


----------



## El First Draw (Dec 11, 2012)

Being my first trip, have to say I enjoyed. Thanks to all that cooked and or provided food, was all very good. Was able to tie some people to their screen handle, wish all had name tags to help out. I did enjoy talking and listening to all. Again enjoyed, thanks, looking forward to next gathering.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry I missed it. But I was lucky to be at the ranch in South Texas which was just a little cooler then Galveston area due to the Rain in South Texas today!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I missed the date on this one, but I probably wouldn't have made it due to the HEAT!!
Gatherings of this type are supposed to be in the cooler months.......2coolERmonths! Probably in the Fall.....no spring time winds.
The turn out would have been much better I'm sure.
I'm not complaining.......jus' sayin'.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Snus said:


> I missed the date on this one, but I probably wouldn't have made it due to the HEAT!!
> Gatherings of this type are supposed to be in the cooler months.......2coolERmonths! Probably in the Fall.....no spring time winds.
> The turn out would have been much better I'm sure.
> I'm not complaining.......jus' sayin'.


A little heat ain't nothing to get all excited about. We had about 50 folks cycle through and there are exactly 36 shirts out there, 33 of which were picked up at the event. There were at least 5 or 6 of us that were at the first one, at this one. Hurricanes, rain, blue northers, blowing rain and wind have all blessed our gatherings. There will be another one next year, in the same place, on the last Saturday in June.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> A little heat ain't nothing to get all excited about. We had about 50 folks cycle through and there are exactly 36 shirts out there, 33 of which were picked up at the event. There were at least 5 or 6 of us that were at the first one, at this one. Hurricanes, rain, blue northers, blowing rain and wind have all blessed our gatherings. There will be another one next year, in the same place, on the last Saturday in June.


Weather ain't no thang for this bunch, Not for the REAL 2-coolers anyway. Certainly nothing to discourage attendance at a 2-cool gathering. . Some of the best fun I ever had was at a TCD gathering when the temps were in the upper 30s and the wind was howlin' outta the north and it was rainin' sideways. See, the fun and good times don't come from the weather, but from the PEOPLE! :cheers: :walkingsm


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Weather ain't no thang for this bunch, Not for the REAL 2-coolers anyway. Certainly nothing to discourage attendance at a 2-cool gathering. . Some of the best fun I ever had was at a TCD gathering when the temps were in the upper 30s and the wind was howlin' outta the north and it was rainin' sideways. See, the fun and good times don't come from the weather, but from the PEOPLE! :cheers: :walkingsm


Yep, at that gathering, the gazebo was wrapped with tarps and a warehouse heater was used for heat!

Good times and good memories at every gathering.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Weather ain't no thang for this bunch, Not for the REAL 2-coolers anyway. Certainly nothing to discourage attendance at a 2-cool gathering. . Some of the best fun I ever had was at a TCD gathering when the temps were in the upper 30s and the wind was howlin' outta the north and it was rainin' sideways. See, the fun and good times don't come from the weather, but from the PEOPLE! :cheers: :walkingsm


Oh Yeah; I remember the good old days too. The new folks (post 1997) need to give it a shot someday. I promise you will NOT be disappointed!  Gatherings aren't necessarily about the fishing. More about good folks and good fellowship. In all these years I've never been to a bad gathering. My daughters still ask me when the next get - together is going to be. I started taking them when they were very young and they still remember the good ole days. Especially the singing and guitar musice around the campfire  . Tight lines All, Guy


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

all I can say is WOW


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Can't sleep so ....*

....I got to diggin' around on the 'puter and found a couple more pics worth postin'

1. Team Stringer. Mike aka MT Stringer and Pat aka Full Stringer
2. Miss Dixie aka Wendi and her new beau, Craig
3. Pat aka Full Stringer on the left and Allicat aka Trudy on the right.

Yawn, stretch, scratch, snort, smacksmacksmack. Guess I'll go lay down and try to get some sleep. All this dang postin' 'bout got me all tuckered out! :walkingsm


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Glad to see you taking pic's again WJ.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Even though we showed up late, it was truly, truly good to see some good folks I hadn't seen in awhile. Wish we woulda been there sooner to see more, but it is what it is. There is something refreshing to the soul when you meet up with quality people like that. 

Mike


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Great pics guys. I had a blast as usual.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Great pics guys. I had a blast as usual.


i am just glad to see you made it home!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> Another awesome 2cool TCD gathering!


Yo Randy! Last year some one captioned all the members with some type of picture editor. Can you do this?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Yo Randy! Last year some one captioned all the members with some type of picture editor. Can you do this?


Eventually.  Swamped @ work, trying to get everything done before heading the The Hill Country Wednesday


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Skyler and I had a great time. Was a short visit but was sure good seeing some of the old faces again.
> 
> Did anyone see 24 buds? Must have been a noshow AGAIN.:rotfl:


I didn't make it to this one either. I am planning a trip to the frio plus moving my folks to a new house. One day Bobby. One day, we will meet. If I exist....


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

There were two things that I felt were important and wanted to comment on but they just got away from me. I hope the fact that I let 'em slip by me doesn't lead anyone to believe that I wasn't impressed by them.

One was Trudy's potato salad or, as I renamed it POTATO SALAD ROYALE. Listen, if you missed out on this stuff then there is nothing I can say here to do it justice and describe just how heavenly it was. If you got some of it then you don't need no words from me, you know what I'm talkin' about.  Actually all the food was killer. The sausage & onions on a hot dog bun followed by another sausage and pico de gaillo (sp) were awesome.

The other thing I wanted to talk about was EZ Ed Olsen's 2-cool shirt hanging on the canopy. I thought that was a VERY NICE touch and it seemed to help me feel his presence there.

All I can say is what a great bunch of folks this is. I never cease to be amazed at the spirit that lives in this house. God bless 2-Cool


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I put a few names to faces but didn't have time to do all right now.


.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Man it was good to see old friends and meet new ones. I know I didn't get to shake hands with everyone and I apologize. I get to talking and kind of lose what I'm doing. After the beach gathering there was no way I was gonna miss TCD. My friend Sharon was really impressed with everyone and how y'all made her feel welcome.

Thanks to Trudi and Jerry for helping us with the motel. They treated us great and it was a very nice place.

It was really nice to see EZ's Tshirt there, but it sure made me miss him. 

I'm ready for some more. Let's let it cool down and hit it hard!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Can I still get a shirt........?? I wish I could have been there. LORD I wanted too but thought my youngest step daughter was about to have her twins.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

WillieP said:


> I put a few names to faces but didn't have time to do all right now.
> 
> .


Step up to the plate and do it on the panoramic picture. Megabite says he is going to do it soon.


----------

